# Python I/O midi, usb, firewire ?



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Je suis à regarder un langage de programmation pour faire des applis multi-plateformes,
et Python me semble vraiment intéressant.  Maintenant, le programme que je désire faire
devrait faire et possiblement recevoir des événements, soient via: midi, usb, firewire...

Là je suis perdu.... 
Je programme le MAMP depuis bientôt 4 ans, mais pour la programmation à l'extérieur
d'un fureteur, j'avoue être un novice.  Donc ma question, est-il possible d'envoyer des évènements
à différents port avec Python + tlkinter + une librairie quelconque ?
(sur le site de python on parle de pyPortMidi 0.0.3....) 

J'aimerais bien me passer de python, mais PHP-gtk me semble moins versatile avec les i/O....

 En attente de vos précieux commentaires

Tourlou


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

Je vois que ma question m'a pas trop trop de succès, vu la quantité de réponse.. 

Donc, je repose ma question:

Python permet-il de communiquer avec les ports du Mac (usb, firewire, midi )?
Faut-il passé par le c, c++, cocoa etc...?

Je suis vraiment novice concernant les communications «hardware»...

Merci pour vous réponse ! 

Hockey


----------



## jfsgeneva (16 Mars 2008)

Peut-être une piste :

http://pcsm1.u-strasbg.fr/liberlab/logiciels/


Trouvé dans le projet "Liberlab":

http://pcsm1.u-strasbg.fr/liberlab/


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2008)

hockey a dit:


> Je vois que ma question m'a pas trop trop de succès, vu la quantité de réponse..
> 
> Donc, je repose ma question:
> 
> ...



en python tu peux dlopened n importe quelle lib c/cpp

http://docs.python.org/lib/module-ctypes.html


----------

